

How Mathematicians Used a Pump-Action Shotgun to Estimate Pi - rottyguy
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/how-mathematicians-used-a-pump-action-shotgun-to-estimate-pi-c1eb776193ef

======
gus_massa
This is not the standard Montecarlo example, the interesting part of the
article is that they use a non-uniform distribution so they use some of the
points to estimate the distribution.

